# Compaq Presario V2000 Restore



## bambam361 (Jul 1, 2010)

I'm trying to restore an old Compaq V2000 but don't have the system restore disks. Is there a way to do it without the disks or is there a place I can find the files or disks online? Thanks!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

What OS was originally installed on the laptop?

If the laptop was purchased previously to 2006 then you may have to order a set of recovery disc from HP/Compaq

If 2006 or later you may have a built in Recovery Partition that you can use to reset the PC back to factory settings.

Overview of Recovering the OS or Reinstalling the Operating System Compaq Presario V2000T CTO Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Contact Compaq for them


----------

